# Demand to renew Medical Exemption Certificate



## NeedleStone (Apr 15, 2020)

I recently got a letter demanding I renew my Medical Exemption Certificate, with the usual threat of having to pay for insulin. The only way to do so seems to be to request one from the my GP's (which probably means a visit) then collect it, fill it in, return it for counter signature, and finally collect. That's between 2 and 4 needless visits to the doctor to avoid possible fines. 

What am I, and other people entitled to free  prescriptions but whose certificates are running out, supposed to do?


----------



## Robin (Apr 15, 2020)

Ah! That’s annoying, I see you’re nearly at the magic age when you get them free anyway, but not quite there!
I had a quick google of the NHS site in case there were any temporary provisions for extending them during the Covid crisis, but there weren’t!
I can only suggest you contact your Gp surgery and ask them how they’re handling them. (easier said than done with our surgery telephone lines at the moment!) You can’t be the only one with one about to expire, and if you are, they’d better get their thinking caps on and work round it. There may be some scope for passing documents out via email.


----------



## NeedleStone (Apr 15, 2020)

Robin said:


> Ah! That’s annoying, I see you’re nearly at the magic age when you get them free anyway, but not quite there!
> I had a quick google of the NHS site in case there were any temporary provisions for extending them during the Covid crisis, but there weren’t!
> I can only suggest you contact your Gp surgery and ask them how they’re handling them. (easier said than done with our surgery telephone lines at the moment!) You can’t be the only one with one about to expire, and if you are, they’d better get their thinking caps on and work round it. There may be some scope for passing documents out via email.


Thanks for that, but it needs to be raised as a matter of some National urgency, especially by Diabetes UK. It is very much a Governmental responsibility; not that of individual's or small parts of the NHS


----------



## stephknits (Apr 15, 2020)

Hi needlestone and welcome.  What annoying timing!  Just to say, Robin and the majority of us, are just like you, just people who use this forum hosted by DUK.  If people work for them it comes up on their profile thing.  You might want to get in touch with DUK themselves regarding this issue - they may have looked into it


----------



## Northerner (Apr 15, 2020)

@Josh DUK - do DUK have any information on this matter?


----------



## Bruce Stephens (Apr 15, 2020)

NeedleStone said:


> That's between 2 and 4 needless visits to the doctor to avoid possible fines.



Should be doable by post. When I did the last one I collected a form, filled it in, and returned it (so the GP could do whatever's needed) and then I got the card a few days later (by mail). So two trips, but I don't see why those couldn't have been done by post instead, in principle.


----------



## Bruce Stephens (Apr 15, 2020)

Bruce Stephens said:


> So two trips, but I don't see why those couldn't have been done by post instead, in principle.



Obviously, given that Type 1 diabetes is still incurable (well, maybe with rare transplant-related exceptions) they could give exemption certificates with a longer expiry date (or none at all). (Or, even better, just not charge for prescriptions at all at least for a while.)


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Apr 15, 2020)

NeedleStone said:


> I recently got a letter demanding I renew my Medical Exemption Certificate, with the usual threat of having to pay for insulin. The only way to do so seems to be to request one from the my GP's (which probably means a visit) then collect it, fill it in, return it for counter signature, and finally collect. That's between 2 and 4 needless visits to the doctor to avoid possible fines.
> 
> What am I, and other people entitled to free  prescriptions but whose certificates are running out, supposed to do?


Use the Econsult available at most surgeries can be found on surgery website and request the form is filled in signed and sent off for you. No fuss no bother. Problem solved.


----------



## Grannylorraine (Apr 15, 2020)

NeedleStone said:


> I recently got a letter demanding I renew my Medical Exemption Certificate, with the usual threat of having to pay for insulin. The only way to do so seems to be to request one from the my GP's (which probably means a visit) then collect it, fill it in, return it for counter signature, and finally collect. That's between 2 and 4 needless visits to the doctor to avoid possible fines.
> 
> What am I, and other people entitled to free  prescriptions but whose certificates are running out, supposed to do?


Whilst I agree it is bad timing, it should be sorted with a minimum of fuss.  My parents moved home during this current crisis and have managed to register with a new GP.  Give your surgery a call, ask them to put the form in the post to you, if you are not able to go out to post it back or take it back, see if there are any local groups who help out in your area that will take it back.  That is how my parents managed to register with a new doctor and it was easy and smooth.


----------



## Josh DUK (Apr 15, 2020)

Northerner said:


> @Josh DUK - do DUK have any information on this matter?



I will speak to the information team.


----------



## Josh DUK (Apr 15, 2020)

NeedleStone said:


> I recently got a letter demanding I renew my Medical Exemption Certificate, with the usual threat of having to pay for insulin. The only way to do so seems to be to request one from the my GP's (which probably means a visit) then collect it, fill it in, return it for counter signature, and finally collect. That's between 2 and 4 needless visits to the doctor to avoid possible fines.
> 
> What am I, and other people entitled to free  prescriptions but whose certificates are running out, supposed to do?



I spoke with our information team and they said they looked at various websites to see if there was any information about changes in practices due to the coronavirus and did not see anything. 

They suggested:

Try calling or even better emailing GP surgery and asking what the process is for renewing medical exemption certificates. Hopefully they will have devised a process to deal with this without multiple visits, and/or
Use the contact details from the NHSBSA website - Medical exemption certificates - https://www.nhsbsa.nhs.uk/exemption-certificates/medical-exemption-certificates - contact details - https://www.nhsbsa.nhs.uk/contact-nhs-help-health-costs to call or email. They may have a process for automatically extending existing certificates or some such.


----------



## Northerner (Apr 15, 2020)

In any case, I very much doubt they would fine anyone whose certificate runs out during this period. If we were like the rest of the UK then we wouldn't need them


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Apr 15, 2020)

Josh DUK said:


> I spoke with our information team and they said they looked at various websites to see if there was any information about changes in practices due to the coronavirus and did not see anything.
> 
> They suggested:
> 
> ...


If people bothered to have a look at their own GP's website, Econsult quite clearly states to use it so forms/sick notes etc. can be filled in. So I really can not see what the problem is.


----------



## grovesy (Apr 15, 2020)

My Surgery's does not have Econsult!


----------



## Robin (Apr 15, 2020)

Ours doesn’t either, in fact you can’t even email the surgery.


----------



## MarkGeordie (Apr 15, 2020)

I would call NHS Business Service Aithority direct and see what their guidance would be.


----------



## grovesy (Apr 15, 2020)

Robin said:


> Ours doesn’t either, in fact you can’t even email the surgery.


I did leave a comment on the contact us address a couple of weeks ago, the auto message said they only viewed once a day. That was fine as I was just thank them for a special request for a prescription  being dealt with quickly.


----------



## trophywench (Apr 15, 2020)

I've never heard of e consult either - think it's just your surgery Sue, or possibly your CCG?


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Apr 16, 2020)

It's used country wide as far as I know https://econsult.net/primary-care/how-it-works/

The info can be found on my GP practice website and not on the system online section that opens up for apts and prescriptions. 
Needless to say even if OP's surgery doesn't have the econsult a simple phone call will solve the problem.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Apr 16, 2020)

I can’t remember exactly what happened last time I renewed mine, but I am 99% sure I did it all by post (I think I had a form/link sent to me to complete rather like the driving license rigmarole).

I don‘t remember having to make any appointments to get it sorted.

Hope you find an easy way to get yours renewed @NeedleStone


----------



## Grannylorraine (Apr 16, 2020)

Pumper_Sue said:


> It's used country wide as far as I know https://econsult.net/primary-care/how-it-works/
> 
> The info can be found on my GP practice website and not on the system online section that opens up for apts and prescriptions.
> Needless to say even if OP's surgery doesn't have the econsult a simple phone call will solve the problem.



Mine surgery use econsult for simple things and are stressing to use it as much as possible for things like certificates etc. 

I am sure a phone call is all that is needed as I said my 85 year old parents have managed to registered with a new GP, sort all their prescriptions out with a new pharmacy to deliver, and dad has not left his flat since he moved in on 18th March.  Hubby picked up the forms to post back to the GP, then discovered he had to walk past the surgery to go to the nearest post box, so popped it in their letter box.  If OP cant get out to drop for back, there maybe a local community service set up, like many areas have, to collect the form for her and drop it back once completed.


----------



## trophywench (Apr 16, 2020)

There's not even anything about the current arrangement where we have to phone and leave a message and someone is supposed to ring you back, which we each had a text on our mobile phones about a couple of weeks ago, on the practice website.  They have always been very very very slow at instigating/actioning internet things so I'm not at all surprised.


----------



## grovesy (Apr 16, 2020)

trophywench said:


> There's not even anything about the current arrangement where we have to phone and leave a message and someone is supposed to ring you back, which we each had a text on our mobile phones about a couple of weeks ago, on the practice website.  They have always been very very very slow at instigating/actioning internet things so I'm not at all surprised.


Mine when I ordered my prescription had a message advising downloading an app called Airmid UK , it is supposed be logged into the same as my system online but it does not recognise me. So I am sticking with my online as it works for me, don't want to change anything at this time.


----------



## SB2015 (Apr 16, 2020)

Pumper_Sue said:


> If people bothered to have a look at their own GP's website, Econsult quite clearly states to use it so forms/sick notes etc. can be filled in. So I really can not see what the problem is.


My surgery doesn’t have this option either Sue.
Not all Practices buy into it.


----------



## rebrascora (Apr 16, 2020)

My surgery has a similar email system called "Ask my GP" which is fantastic. I used it last year when I got sudden onset symptoms of diabetes. Filled in the email form on the Sunday night. GP responded by email 8.30am the following Monday morning and made an appointment for me to see the nurse for a blood test that afternoon. 2 days later I had a phone call to go in and see the nurse as my results were back. 
I have used it since with equally speedy success. Can't believe all GPs aren't signed up to this and has to make it easier to operate in the current climate. It must relieve an awful lot of pressure on reception and enable GPs to pick up the relevant info from a patient whom they often do not need to see in person in that first instance.


----------



## Flutterby (Apr 17, 2020)

everydayupsanddowns said:


> I can’t remember exactly what happened last time I renewed mine, but I am 99% sure I did it all by post (I think I had a form/link sent to me to complete rather like the driving license rigmarole).
> 
> I don‘t remember having to make any appointments to get it sorted.
> 
> Hope you find an easy way to get yours renewed @NeedleStone



I renewed mine just before Christmas. I filled in the form at reception and then a week or two later received the new card. I would imagine that it can be done by post if the surgery can be contacted. My surgery have a Facebook page and seem to be answering basic questions such as this on there which is helpful.


----------



## mikeyB (Apr 15, 2021)

If you are 60 years old, you shouldn't need an exemption certificate, prescriptions are free.


----------



## leonS (Apr 15, 2021)

May l suggest a letter to your MP. Ask him to raise a PQ on this. A PQ (Parliamentary Question) will usually produce very rapid results, and entails very little work for the MP (and cause blind panic in everyone else involved).

I am  not affected by this so I can not fo it. If more than one MP receives such a letter so much the better.

It is better to send the letter to the House of Commons rather than a local address.


----------



## Hardy (Apr 15, 2021)

I received a letter yesterday advising that I need to complete a new form, not a demand. As I  was in the area I went to my surgery, completed the form and left it with them, so it could be signed and sent. Had temperature taken at door and allowed in no problem. Doing by post should be equally easy.


----------



## mikeydt1 (Apr 15, 2021)

just seen this Econsult i picked up  a form last year but got the wrong expiry year, it is due this year so have the form sat here but am going to ask about the Econsult thing as it is not something i have heard about.


----------



## Bexlee (Apr 15, 2021)

I did mine at reception. Dropped repeat prescription in asked the pharmacist (our Dr had a pharmacy and a selected chemist attached - quite lucky!) for a form filled it in and left it with GP receptionist and got card about 6 days later.


----------



## Clifton (Apr 18, 2021)

I spoke with the team at the NHS business authority after my diagnosis and asked if they'd received my form. Very pleasant conversation and the card was with me 2 days later.

I find, when in doubt, grab a phone number and speak to a human.

My elder sister who is also medically exempt got a similar reminder, prompted her GP via eConsult and she received her new card in less than 10 days.

Before you receive your card, you can always check online for your exemption status, which can be updated before the physical card is received.


----------



## Pattidevans (Apr 19, 2021)

Pumper_Sue said:


> It's used country wide as far as I know https://econsult.net/primary-care/how-it-works/
> 
> The info can be found on my GP practice website and not on the system online section that opens up for apts and prescriptions.
> Needless to say even if OP's surgery doesn't have the econsult a simple phone call will solve the problem.


There are several different systems Sue.  Our surgery uses Patient Access. Though the surgery website does give you the facility to email the surgery direct.


----------

